# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Lee Priest teen pictures

## Ape

can anybody show me picture of lee in his young ages like 13-21.
thanks

----------


## wael

> can anybody show me picture of lee in his young ages like 13-21.
> thanks


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  yes i have just give acouble of days.

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

http://anabolicreview.com/vbulletin/...ad.php?t=43402

check out that thread it has a few younger pics of him.

----------


## wael

> can anybody show me picture of lee in his young ages like 13-21.
> thanks



young lee priest pics  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## nsa

How old is he in each of those pics? He looks jacked in all but looks around 12 in the 4 pic.

----------


## Wrestlingkompressor

****! How long was he natural before he started hitting the juice???

----------


## AandF6969

I read somewhere he juiced like at 13 or something crazy like that.

----------


## Latimus

stunted his growth!lol...unless his parents are actually that size too...

----------


## LilVito469

dam thats a huge mofo for a teenager...

----------


## wael

> How old is he in each of those pics? He looks jacked in all but looks around 12 in the 4 pic.


pic 1 he is 22
pics(2,5) he is 21
pic 3 he is 17
pic 4 he is 13
 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## wael

> can anybody show me picture of lee in his young ages like 13-21.
> thanks


lee at 21 (in 1994) pics, that year he compete in AC & NOC.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Cole Trickle

nice, but i wanna know when he started gear :Cool:

----------


## abstrack

> stunted his growth!lol...unless his parents are actually that size too...


no. his whole family is short. he is actually the tallest in his family.

----------


## slizzut

lol he lee started juicing at like age 14 i think

----------


## abstrack

dont know about the gear issue but their is a few threads here with interviews where he answers about his gear usage. I dont think he started that early.

----------


## Cole Trickle

Lee says he used low-doses compared to other pros.. as nice as Lee may be, i dont believe that.. yea he has GREAT genetics, but come on  :Afro:

----------


## nickrizz

i highly doubt he started at age 13. his family are all like 5 foot, he is actually the tallest member in his fam

----------


## UrbanLegend

> Lee says he used low-doses compared to other pros.. as nice as Lee may be, i dont believe that.. yea he has GREAT genetics, but come on


Why not? I'm not saying I believe him either, but he could just as easily be telling the truth as he is lying. Hes also one of the few guys that talks about what he uses, which is cool in and of itself.

----------


## nickrizz

he does talk about what he uses but there is no way he only uses a little stuff. in the pics above you can see how he got bigger and bigger and it was freak big not natural gains. he def uses a ridiculous amount of stuff.

----------


## iNvid

I wish i looked like that at 13 ;\

----------


## mattman

I met him at the Classic last year he's pretty cool, very very short though

----------


## nickrizz

> I met him at the Classic last year he's pretty cool, very very short though


yea, i heard he is the nicest bodybuilder out there and most of them are pretty nice. him and ronnie are the only ones i didnt meet at the olympia last year.

----------


## eacman65

good pics

----------


## pattymac931

lee is a gentic freak

----------


## CSAR

Freaky... he's almost as wide as he is tall!

----------


## Aliceinchains

> Why not? I'm not saying I believe him either, but he could just as easily be telling the truth as he is lying. * Hes also one of the few guys that talks about what he uses, which is cool in and of itself.*


Very cool.

----------


## juice_305

cool thanks for the pics
amazing to be that old and that big

----------


## Fjock

> yea, i heard he is the nicest bodybuilder out there and most of them are pretty nice. him and ronnie are the only ones i didnt meet at the olympia last year.


I dont know about that, I actually have a retired IFBB pro that attends the gym i personal train at. He used to travel and compete with Lee and said he was a complete dick in his young years. Super cocky

----------


## lifta_00

old thread but anyway, i know A LOT of you will NOT beleive me but ill say it anyways a bodybuilder friend of mine who has retired now knows lee personally and says that he does not use only a small amount off aas he uses just as much as the other pros so a shit load. and you can tell by the gains he makes in those pictures.

----------


## Ajc330

look at the 13 yr old pic...he has a damn lat spread already...wow..

----------


## thetank

yeah eh was a cat in his youth as well..but i dont think he started juicing at 13..look at his genetics..he didnt need sauce to have muscle on him when he was young.

----------


## millionairemurph

Wow, so if he was that big at 13 he started with the iron at what 11?

----------


## therecanonlybe1

is it just me or does it look like his head does not belong on any of those pics...maybe 1 out of 4

----------


## IIceMan

13 and looked like that?......he was juic'n

----------


## Sir Lifts-a-lot

He looks better than that Little Hercules Kid at that age.

It's a shame that he had all the right genetics except for height. I think if he were taller he would be one of the greats... Not that he isn't well known, but I'm saying like top 5 of all time with some height.

----------


## maxiimus

one a freak always a Freak  :Smilie: 

monsta man !!! awesome!!!

----------


## nietzsche0904

maybe i am crazy, but i think he looked better before he was totally muscled up, like when he first turned pro. Had a far more aesthetic figure instead of a miniture mass monster.

----------


## thetank

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjB7uVi1oHw

vid of lee priest as a teen...first time ive ever seen it.

----------


## progressive19

Incredible physique for such a young guy, esp at 17 and 21. Doesn't look like he ever got _that_ much bigger since, though.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

i read once his first cycle was deca at 19 years old and he gained 20lbs. Not sure was dose though. i think like 200mgs, but im not sure if they mentioned dose or duration. but i do rmemeber HE said it. With hard training, and good genes he could look like that at 17 sure. Thats why HE is a PRO, and WE arent.

----------


## SculpYourBody

wow....

----------


## Geeezer

:Aapostpics:

----------


## Nismo

LOL  :Haha:

----------


## JSola

ummmmm.............

----------


## JSola

holy hell, 13!!! he must have gotten tons of p#$$y!!!

----------


## joe2009

where r the interviews when he talks bout his steroid use ect

----------


## xrame

heard he was juicing since he turned 16 but who knows

----------


## fabio222

What a freak can't wait to see him compete at the 202.

----------


## javerton

Even though he started at a young age (juicing), it doesn't take away from his massive effort he put forth, or his genetics.

He admitted in flex that he started young, around 16 I think. DO NOT quote me on that though - it might have been later, pretty sure not before 16 though :Big Grin: . There was a piece on the ages the pros started. Good read.

----------


## DaBullet

Man even if he did juice early how many of us at that age would of had that kind of dedication to do it as well as he did...many of us dont have that kind of dedication now let alone at 13 thru 16 years old. Many props to that man.

----------


## americanoak

he is a monster at 17. It is obvious, even with his amazing genetics that he was on steroids in the video at 17. It said he was onl training for 3 years, there is no way, in my opinion, atleats even with the greatest genetics in the world, to be that size without juice at such a young age.

But honestly, i could care less if he started at 10, he had amazing size for being so young, grats to him

----------


## davvidgoliath

Always been a Lee Priest fan. I think he is just AWESOME!!!

----------


## cruyff

Those early pics remind me of Arnold's youth- muscles that look primed to explode.

----------


## ISU152

He started juicin so young. Had a great physique though!

----------

